# Barbs in the pond...



## P.senegalus (Aug 18, 2011)

I read that rosy barbs do well in ponds over the Summer months, plus they eat some algae(?). Has anyone kept them in a pond before during the warm months?

I currently have 4 in a 30 gal., and plan on getting more if I can place them in the pond so I will have a colorful school of small-med. sized fish swimming around and possibly helping with the hair algae problem I'm having out there.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

every spring i put my odessa barbs out in a tub for the summmer...lots of hornwort..in the fall i bring them back in the house along with all of the young they produced...


----------



## DarwinAhoy (Mar 13, 2013)

Just about any tropical fish can hang outside during the summer. Just make sure that you have room for them indoors when the temperature starts to fall.

For blanketweed algae in ponds, I hear the Chinese Hi-Fin Shark does a great job, but gets large (2 feet or so), so make sure the pond is large enough. In the southern 1/2 of the country, these can remain outdoors year-round.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

They should be fine, and you'll love the colors they get from being in real sunlight.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

TOS......you had better hurry up and get a tank or tub set up for these odessas....
and send me your current address....


----------



## P.senegalus (Aug 18, 2011)

Thanks guys  
I would love to get a chinese hi fin shark and some odessa barbs but around here they are not too common.
I bought 4 rosy barbs on 4-6-13 and although I thought I would not like them(they were a silvery dull color at the store), but now I love them!

They are 100% unafraid of me when I gravel vac or clean the glass plus the males are a nice deep red with green backs. The females also have some faded red in their fins. I have them in a quarantine tank (extra 30 gal.) with 3 more so all together I have seven. 
About how long do you think I should QT them before they go in the pond? (30 days?)


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

not very good pics and they are not fully colored up, but here are some of my odessa barbs..
i do have a few for sale....and should have quite a few more available later on in the year....


----------



## yannis2307 (Apr 23, 2012)

Would you be shipping internationally(intercontinenally)?


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

i could ship internationally but the cost would be quite high....not to mention any restrictions Greece may have about animal imports...


----------



## yannis2307 (Apr 23, 2012)

oh yeah, forgot about that...


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

i would think that the shipping alone would exceed $50 USD.....i could probably fit a dozen of really small ones in a couple of breather bags which they could survive in for 2-3 weeks....
hmmmmmmm...would be an interesting challenge....


----------



## P.senegalus (Aug 18, 2011)

They look really nice, if you have some more later on I would like to buy some from you.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

no problem...i have about 50 breeders right now..i don't push the breeding so they eat most of the eggs and young...may have 30-40 fry hanging around...going to put some out in tubs to breed this summer.....
i was just down the basement looking at them...when the males are in spawning mode the orange gets so intense that it almost becomes a red neon....awesome fish..


----------

